# Would like knowledge on the Wicked Bible



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Wicked Bible


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to: navigation, search






The typographical error 
The Wicked Bible, sometimes called The Adulterous Bible or The Sinners' Bible, is a term referring to the Bible published in 1631 by Robert Barker and Martin Lucas, the royal printers in London, which was meant to be a reprint of the King James Bible. The name is derived from a mistake made by the compositors: in the Ten Commandments (Exodus 20:14), the word not in the sentence "Thou shalt not commit adultery" was omitted, thus changing the sentence into "Thou shalt commit adultery". This blunder was spread in a number of copies. About a year later, the publishers of the Wicked Bible were called to the Star Chamber and fined £300 (roughly equivalent to £33,800 today) and deprived of their printing license.[1] The fact that this edition of the Bible contained such a flagrant mistake outraged Charles I and George Abbot, the Archbishop of Canterbury, who said then:


I knew the time when great care was had about printing, the Bibles especially, good compositors and the best correctors were gotten being grave and learned men, the paper and the letter rare, and faire every way of the best, but now the paper is nought, the composers boys, and the correctors unlearned.[2]

The majority of the Wicked Bible's copies were immediately cancelled and burned, and the number of extant copies remaining today, which are considered highly valuable by collectors, is thought to be relatively low.[3] One copy is in the collection of rare books in the New York Public Library and is very rarely made accessible; another can be seen in the Dunham Bible Museum in Houston, Texas, USA.[4] The British Library in London had a copy on display, opened to the misprinted commandment, in a free exhibition until September 2009.[5] The Wicked Bible also appeared on display for a limited time at the Ink and Blood Exhibit in Gadsden, Alabama from August 15 to September 1, 2009. A copy was also displayed until June 18, 2011 at the Cambridge University Library exhibition in England, for the 400 year anniversary of the KJV.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Pick up your shield and sword God gave you and walk through darkness of the world and push back the devil..

test your faith.. Are you scared of the darkness scared something will get you?

Does God not protect us?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Gods Peaceful Warriors are those who are dead in Christ, they no longer carry Love and Forgiveness of the World..

Use the weapon of Goodness to all around you..


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2013)

Where or when does God's intervention of the Bible stop? What part of the process isn't inspired? I would say the printing isn't. If the printing isn't inspired perhaps the translator isn't.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

i don't know if its knowlege your looking for maybe ask God and he'll let you know. how would i know..

all i ask for is to be Good for Goodness sake..


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Pick up your shield and sword God gave you and walk through darkness of the world and push back the devil..
> 
> test your faith.. Are you scared of the darkness scared something will get you?
> 
> Does God not protect us?



Can you legally own a firearm?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Can you your the one brandishing a weapon not me?
i'm really not crazy i promise, just doing some good work that God has asked me too.. i don't wanna offend you or anything..


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Where or when does God's intervention of the Bible stop? What part of the process isn't inspired? I would say the printing isn't. If the printing isn't inspired perhaps the translator isn't.


Im curious as to why, in your own mind, you don't take that question 1 more step backwards in the process?
Cant? Wont? Don't want to? Feel it would be going "against" your faith?


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Can you your the one brandishing a weapon not me?
> i'm really not crazy i promise, just doing some good work that God has asked me too.. i don't wanna offend you or anything..



No offense taken. Worrying me a little. You start typing in 'tongues' and I am out. 

Oh, and look up brandishing vs holding.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

you do good too aren't you a soldier?

do you not fight for good?

lay down those worldly weapons, and use the ones God gave you and watch your world get better..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

some are for feeding us and others are for fighting..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

i believe others have used this OP for turning GOD's Army on itself..


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> you do good too aren't you a soldier?


 Nope.



> do you not fight for good?


 Not unless it is the last one. 



> lay down those worldly weapons, and use the ones God gave you and watch your world get better..



God is the reason I need worldly weapons. He created this mess, plopped me down in the middle and made me fend for myself. He could wipe out all evil but, he won't cause he really gets a kick out of watching suffering. Or, he really can't do a thing about it.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> i believe others have used this OP for turning GOD's Army on itself..



Pretty easy to do. Point out a couple and yell "WITCH!"


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

gotta use love and forgiveness kill them with kindness


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> all i ask for is to be Good for Goodness sake..



No you're not, that's what non-believers do. 

You're asking people to be good for GODness sake.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

do i need to go learn hebrew?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> my hair is nearly pulled out and my butt - is chapped what more do you want.. i've prayed and cryed and prayed and cryed for this world...



Start doing something positive. 

If prayer and crying were impactful then you'd have changed the world. 

Be the change you wish to see in the world. Instead of browbeating non-believers on the internet, just go spend time at a charity volunteering, or find ways to evangelize to the willing. Just a couple of suggestions.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Another suggestion would be to learn how to focus your attentions in forum threads to one topic, or at least one order of magnitude of separation from that topic. 

I can't speak for everyone, but I have no idea why you posted the question about needing to learn Hebrew.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

660griz said:


> No offense taken. Worrying me a little. You start typing in 'tongues' and I am out.
> 
> Oh, and look up brandishing vs holding.




he said ''tongues'' thats hebrew the last spoken voice of the bible before it was translated into english..

the one that supposely didn't have any mistakes..


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Another suggestion would be to learn how to focus your attentions in forum threads to one topic, or at least one order of magnitude of separation from that topic.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone, but I have no idea why you posted the question about needing to learn Hebrew.



Yeah.....his nonsensical ramblings have done it for me. Luckily there is a way to avoid posts on here.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

i'm doing my good works today hopefully God willing that something don't kill me before i get there.. never know...


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Yeah.....his nonsensical ramblings have done it for me. Luckily there is a way to avoid posts on here.




the reason its nonsense is because its the only language you know is english.. you can't put into words what i'm trying to tell you..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

i got a paper, i'm gonna publish when i get it all together i'll come back.. i want ya'll to read it..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> the reason its nonsense is because its the only language you know is english.. you can't put into words what i'm trying to tell you..



That's an unbelievably arrogant assumption to be making about someone when your only interaction with them involves a keyboard and monitor.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> i got a paper, i'm gonna publish when i get it all together i'll come back.. i want ya'll to read it..



One word. Proofreader.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2013)

There may be a job opening in South Africa for a sign language translator..... I think 1222DANO would be a perfect replacement.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's an unbelievably arrogant assumption to be making about someone when your only interaction with them involves a keyboard and monitor.


He makes a lot of those.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Look at the world around you is it not filled with non sensible things and already condemned to its own doom.. why bring the worry on yourself?

I'm trying to help YOU......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Look at the world around you is it not filled with non sensible things and already condemned to its own doom.. why bring the worry on yourself?


Either we are living in Heaven on Earth ( as you stated in another thread) or we aren't. Make up your mind.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by StripeRR HunteRR View Post
> Another suggestion would be to learn how to focus your attentions in forum threads to one topic, or at least one order of magnitude of separation from that topic. I can't speak for everyone, but I have no idea why you posted the question about needing to learn Hebrew.





bullethead said:


> Yeah.....his nonsensical ramblings have done it for me. Luckily there is a way to avoid posts on here.


Running low on patience? 
He's just indoctrinated. So far he hasn't intentionally lied and he's actually trying to do what a "good" Christian is supposed to instead of the massive hypocrisy we sometimes see, so for me I'm going to stick with him for now. But Im certainly not claiming to have a clue what he's talking about most of the time.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Running low on patience?
> He's just indoctrinated. So far he hasn't intentionally lied and he's actually trying to do what a "good" Christian is supposed to instead of the massive hypocrisy we sometimes see, so for me I'm going to stick with him for now. But Im certainly not claiming to have a clue what he's talking about most of the time.



Yeah, that last bit is the whole issue. I do admire his tenacity, but if no one can read it, or understand it, what's the point?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Look at the world around you is it not filled with non sensible things and already condemned to its own doom.. why bring the worry on yourself?
> 
> I'm trying to help YOU......



What worry? Do you mean non-sensible or nonsensical? 

I'm trying to UNDERSTAND you. As we all are.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 13, 2013)

It's like he's quoting ancient chinese proverbs that don't work in English.... Is he reading fortune cookies?


----------



## HawgJawl (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> i'm really not crazy i promise, just doing some good work that God has asked me too..



Please allow me to ask you again;  Does God speak to you?


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, that last bit is the whole issue. I do admire his tenacity, but if no one can read it, or understand it, what's the point?


Hey when you start talking about the cosmos and panspermia theories and all that outer space stuff you might as well be speaking in Swahili to me but I still give it a shot


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 13, 2013)

HawgJawl said:


> Please allow me to ask you again;  Does God speak to you?



I don't think it's God.  I think it's a highway sign.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Hey when you start talking about the cosmos and panspermia theories and all that outer space stuff you might as well be speaking in Swahili to me but I still give it a shot



You may hear Swahili, but I assure you I post in Engrish. 

I can speak some Swahili, but I'm out of practice. The last time I used any was in Iraq in '08.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> You may hear Swahili, but I assure you I post in Engrish.
> 
> I can speak some Swahili, but I'm out of practice. The last time I used any was in Iraq in '08.


You sure that wasn't Farsi?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure that wasn't Farsi?



Almost positive, unless they have the same Jambo greetings. A lot of the security teams taking over control during the transition from American forces were private Ugandan contractors. 

Did a little searching and Jambo appears with both Swahili and Farsi associations in results, but nothing in detail. 

Now I'm not quite as sure, other than that's what those guards would teach us.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> It's like he's quoting ancient chinese proverbs that don't work in English.... Is he reading fortune cookies?



That made me laugh but it shouldn't have.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> That made me laugh but it shouldn't have.


You weren't alone.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 13, 2013)

He's trolling!!!!!!!!




I think?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

I just want the Ovaltine decoder ring. He obviously feels like he has something important to say.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> No you're not, that's what non-believers do.
> 
> You're asking people to be good for GODness sake.



Actually that's what Frosty the Snowman wants you to do.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Actually that's what Frosty the Snowman wants you to do.



You're saying that Frosty is now a Bible character?


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 13, 2013)

It's in the song, silly.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> It's in the song, silly.



And that relates to Christianity how, again? 

Doing good for goodness' sake isn't a Christian concept. They do it because it puts them on good standing with God and they are commanded to do it. 

So again, they do it for GODness' sake, where someone who truly does good for goodness' sake doesn't need to be commanded to do it.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

its because we are boys, don't you see how we kid,mess around, joke,laugh, put off good works....

the english language is a broken language.. why do you think there was so many great men before us? and now we just a mere shadow of an imagine of what they we're..

we add words,make up words,do what feels good,,, all because of the language we were taught.. the reason you don't know God is because theirs no words in English to describe.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes and why if i'm a Christian do i have to go do charitable works?
because i believe in God you think i should be the one out hugging necks?

where do you come in? when you dying doesn't some wipe your butt? 
would it not be fair for you to do the same?

Are you to good and relying on the Good of all Christians


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes and why if i'm a Christian do i have to go do charitable works?
because i believe in God you think i should be the one out hugging necks?

where do you come in? when you dying doesn't someone wipe your butt? 
would it not be fair for you to do the same?

Are you to good and relying on the Good of all Christians


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Christianity is about the principals of Life,

Just like School
with the principal,

Principals
 if you don't know how Valuable the top of your head is to the end of you toes then what do you know.. correcting yourself when you do bad, correcting to a standard.. if you do not maintain that standard then your lost and knowledge of whats important is lost.. 
are you thankful for 
Water, food,life,health,family,children

See God is when all our minds come together and thats when the world has true meaningful power.. stray from this and you heading down the wrong road..

In the Military did they not correct you and make a soldier out of you?

Your in Gods army here on earth and you should stand at attention and watch your every move.. everything you say, watch your eyes..

God wouldn't let you march with him if you choose to rape,pillage and murder..

Just like in war and you barely get out, what was the first thought that crossed you mind? Thank God i'm alive..

When you fragment of the Army came together with one mind could ya'll not accomplish anything..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Seriously, does anyone have the enigma machine for this stuff?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

its time to learn these principals again, so we can protect our Brothers and sisters,children,wives, are they not being taken away from us by the powers of iniquity..

What would happen if a Soldier you we're fighting with changed sides.

takes along time to learn these principals but i suggest people to start learning.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, I'm done. Next.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 13, 2013)

Principles, principals....what's the diff?   You go on Dano.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Running low on patience?
> He's just indoctrinated. So far he hasn't intentionally lied and he's actually trying to do what a "good" Christian is supposed to instead of the massive hypocrisy we sometimes see, so for me I'm going to stick with him for now. But Im certainly not claiming to have a clue what he's talking about most of the time.



Nahhh patience is fine, I just learned from experience that you don't have to eat the whole cow to know your eating beef.
Basically I know what we're dealing with here.

Do I think he means well and is a decent person, Yes.
I do not think the effort is worth the time to try to have an intelligible, intelligent, meaningful conversation without all the usual indoctrination type banter.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 13, 2013)

There must be some mind altering substance involved here..


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Nahhh patience is fine, I just learned from experience that you don't have to eat the whole cow to know your eating beef.
> Basically I know what we're dealing with here.
> 
> Do I think he means well and is a decent person, Yes.
> I do not think the effort is worth the time to try to have an intelligible, intelligent, meaningful conversation without all the usual indoctrination type banter.


But... its that... I mean.... so.... he... on the other hand...
Aw heck I got nothin'


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> There must be some mind altering substance involved here..



Something is definitely different especially when other believers/Christians distance themselves.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> There must be some mind altering substance involved here..



Oh! I want some!

I've always wanted to hear colors.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Oh! I want some!
> 
> I've always wanted to hear colors.


From what I remember from my younger days red tells some great jokes


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> From what I remember from my younger days red tells some great jokes



I went straight from high school to adulthood, so I don't know.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Something is definitely different especially when other believers/Christians distance themselves.


See I knew it! DANO is finding common ground to bring believers and nonbelievers closer together. The Lord works in mysterious ways Ive heard.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Maybe it's a Christmas miracle.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> And that relates to Christianity how, again?
> 
> Doing good for goodness' sake isn't a Christian concept. They do it because it puts them on good standing with God and they are commanded to do it.
> 
> So again, they do it for GODness' sake, where someone who truly does good for goodness' sake doesn't need to be commanded to do it.



I just took it as a light hearted comment. Not everything here has to be a debate. Especially in threads started by this cat.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I went straight from high school to adulthood, so I don't know.


Well that's no excuse. I went from 11th grade to the Marines. Willingness to learn should be a life long endeavor


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> I just took it as a light hearted comment. Not everything here has to be a debate. Especially in threads started by this cat.



Fair enough.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Well that's no excuse. I went from 11th grade to the Marines. Willingness to learn should be a life long endeavor



That's about how mine started, except I was Army. After that I had to maintain a clearance, so there was no margin for error and random tests. 

Now there's the threat of random tests, but I don't know of anyone who's actually had it. 

I recognize in myself the capacity for addiction, so I stay well clear of all of that stuff.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's about how mine started, except I was Army. After that I had to maintain a clearance, so there was no margin for error and random tests.
> 
> Now there's the threat of random tests, but I don't know of anyone who's actually had it.
> 
> I recognize in myself the capacity for addiction, so I stay well clear of all of that stuff.


Smart. Some people had to find that out the hard way.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Smart. Some people had to find that out the hard way.



Thankfully I recognized it in my family, first. Then I saw the same things about myself on much more G rated things. 

Thanks.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thankfully I recognized it in my family, first. Then I saw the same things about myself on much more G rated things.
> Thanks.


I'm picturing you with greasy hair, glued to a computer screen playing a game with a mountain of empty pizza boxes and coke cans surrounding you as the sun comes up


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> I'm picturing you with greasy hair, glued to a computer screen playing a game with a mountain of empty pizza boxes and coke cans surrounding you as the sun comes up



No, nothing like that. It is the soda, more specifically the caffeine. I can't go without it, and when I do I get headaches and nausea, along with belligerent. If something like soda does that to me, I'm scared off of anything worse for life. 

I do like my cigars, but I've gone without them for weeks, when I was laid up after surgery (not wanting to fumigate my bed linens) with no ill effect.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> No, nothing like that. It is the soda, more specifically the caffeine. I can't go without it, and when I do I get headaches and nausea, along with belligerent. If something like soda does that to me, I'm scared off of anything worse for life.
> 
> I do like my cigars, but I've gone without them for weeks, when I was laid up after surgery (not wanting to fumigate my bed linens) with no ill effect.


I can understand the caffeine. Without my morning coffee I start growing horns and reaching for the pitchfork.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> I can understand the caffeine. Without my morning coffee I start growing horns and reaching for the pitchfork.



Yep, and the inability to use willpower to control my desire to consume it scares me.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

to practice self control is the true art of life,, the real knowledge.. 

if someone was needed to do some good it would be hard to find anyone who disciplines themselfs to a standard..

i've have fallen, i couldn't get back up and through his word he made me whole again.. he teaches me that standard... that i should maintain if i wanna live out my Good life.. if i wanna lay in pity and torment he'll let you.. he's the controller of our lives.. i'm just sorry it took me so long to learn the real meaning of life.. that i was that ignorant i quit striving for true excellence. The Ones who went on before us asked themselves a Powerful Question... 

Do i want things of this World to fill my life or do i want my Family and friends,love,happiness,?  if you want those things you gotta hold yourself to a standard,, everything you say,do,think, will be used against you... to corrupt your mind into being your own friend and thinking of you only..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

unfortunately i had to wait till later in life to learn this,, until i got outta school.. then i get to learn the hardway..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

i had no one willing to stand up and tell me, because no one really knew what was right or wrong.. to fight my resistance with the Power of God Through a Believer and not let me view it as something as fake..

Its real.. the Chinese don't question their faith, they know where they stand and they stand on their beliefs.. we have questioned them and it makes us weak,


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Why are we not perfect in every way? 

because we choose to do what feels good what we think is good.. 

Ask yourself.
 is this what really best for those around me, do i not let people lay in my judgement? should i be the better person our should i just lay here and judge the world around me? Do i let that judgement go and stand on my beliefs of That God is Good..

If thats what they need and ask for then why not just do it out of love and forgiveness of them.. 

Do you not know what its like to serve yourselves and where you landed?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

The true students of the Bible have gone on, What we need is the student's  that wanna learn? 

They seek knowledge yet they don't receive none they seek real knowledge yet it alluded them.. 

the Good book.. The book of knowledge and understanding the world around us..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Why are we not perfect in every way?


Even if you chose to be perfect you could not be.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Theirs a reason we don't cuss,, 
why would our minds turn to knowledge that don't make sense?
Does it just sound good?
Do we fill the whole of not knowing with words that confound us?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Theirs a reason we don't cuss,,


And what might that be?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

if you choose to fill your mind full of confounded words then where does your knowledge of the world lead you?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

why did the Ol' timers say ''Confound it''


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> if you choose to fill your mind full of confounded words then where does your knowledge of the world lead you?


Who says all words that are confounded are cuss words?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

All that you choose to use, to explain the world around you,,

can you not put into words that which words you have chosen to use? are you saying your words cannot be interpreted but fills your soul with an explanation?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

to be dis-concerned  with the bible is to be concerned with other things that do not pertain to your purpose.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

See we we're handed the greatest power in the world if we'd use it, just like the soldier choose to come together no matter race,religion,beliefs, the fall into the same category and come together to create the Greatest force on earth... We have the Greatest meaning to life and how to use it for Good and God, but do we not choose to use it?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Your scared of me because your afraid of the Power from God i choose to bring, you choose not to associate with me because of the iniquity that can be taken away..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

i can't stop sorry, these are the real questions we're afraid of,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> to be dis-concerned  with the bible is to be concerned with other things that do not pertain to your purpose.


What kind of men did Jesus choose for his disciples?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thankfully I recognized it in my family, first. Then I saw the same things about myself on much more G rated things.
> 
> Thanks.



What do you mean by G rated?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of men did Jesus choose for his disciples?



Jesus was a student of all that was Good, see he had God in his heart but he choose to add himself which would have meant Good..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

he choose Good over himself, he choose men of a standard, men that had proven themselves, those who had proven their faith of Good..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> he choose Good over himself, he choose men of a standard, men that had proven themselves, those who had proven their faith of Good..


You might want to study up on that one a little bit more.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

These things on T.V. aren't so this is just the rich trying to make you give up your tools to feed yourselves therefor making more profits for themselves.

the most valuable thing is food.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> These things on T.V. aren't so this is just the rich trying to make you give up your tools to feed yourselves therefor making more profits for themselves.
> 
> the most valuable thing is food.........


So you aren't willing to study up on the disciples. 

You have much to learn young padawan.

Your well meaning intentions are a sword to the soul of anyone seeking the truth, thus you do the work of the enemy, even though you think you are working for God.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Is it not time?

How long do i wait if you want i'll wait>? and give you more time

What do you want? more time or More money?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

i need time to prepare, you choose.. When


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

What if my body now aches because i have touched the powers of iniquity? i feel sick and must now rest 
my head hurts from all those who are trying to understand?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Ever noticed how the knowledge of a teacher is passed down to children that do not know nothing>?

Is that not the Power of GOD? Your Brain if its used in a Good way... Chase money and your chasing your tail, no knowledge given to our children, 
So what was the cost of you being a way?
if the knowledge of one life alludes one younger life his own child and that child has to learn worldly knowledge that is continually watered down because of no one passing knowledge cause their time was turned into money so in the end of teaching no one knows anything in the end.. Dog eat Dog

If you spend time teaching a kid did you not give him power?

If you spend time away from a kid doing iniquity when do you get time to hand knowledge to you children, where did your power go?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

KNOWLEDGE IS POWER, WHAT DO YOU WANT POWER OF INIQUITY OR TRUE POWER?

which One never ends and which one leads to destruction?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Do you think The Arc was made out of Gold and all that the people sought after, Thats why it killed them?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> It's in the song, silly.



Well at least you got it.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Did you not see the world God created?

Was it not Good?

So if what God created wasn't Good enough for us then perhaps we deserve better? maybe Gold,mansions, and pearls?....

Do you love your life or do you deserve more? is this not Good enough?

I really need prayers please, ask God to give us more knowledge and understanding of our world. 
I can feel the pain in this world, i see we're not Thankful.. i wanna make it a better place..


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Seriously, does anyone have the enigma machine for this stuff?



It's called flight of ideas.  Look it up.  Honestly there's no point in anyone responding at this point other than out of sheer cruelty.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

No please respond if you truly interested in knowledge but don't ask me questions about God though,, Ask God if you want knowledge about him.. i'm asking questions pertaining to our existence..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Are We not students?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't have to answer with the exact bible quote if we're studying.. we come together to draw our own conclusions..  thats how knowledge works..

i give you my knowledge if you wanna turn to the book then do so, if you already read it then move on..

if you give me knowledge  i'll answer with my best answer if its not correct then show me i'll turn to my book...

if you give me knowledge then i'll answer,, if i'm wrong i'm wrong..

to be concerned with the bible is to be disconcerned with the world so don't ask me worldly knowledge ask me the questions you have always asked yourself..

Pray to God to answer your questions you must first meditate with God in your mind..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

1 Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.

2 But his delight is in the law of the Lord; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.

3 And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.

4 The ungodly are not so: but are like the chaff which the wind driveth away.

5 Therefore the ungodly shall not stand in the judgment, nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous.

6 For the Lord knoweth the way of the righteous: but the way of the ungodly shall perish.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Practice your knowledge and what it teaches..

Don't worry about what others say just stick to your principals, don't judge me if i'm wrong i'll admit and if you choose not to believe move on.. don't judge me.. its a big book to get hung up..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

if i judge say one way or the other for sure you correct me lets just ask question, and answer without judgement,anger, and use the basic principals, we'll correct each other..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

not out of anger but love, do not beat one another up..  Show me i'm wrong and if we choose not to listen then move on if i get it we'll correct or come to the same conclusion


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

pick a book just open your bible and let God lead you don't question just the first one your eyes come to.... i'll read and you read and we'll come together//


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't be suprised if you lose weight, your hair stands on end, you turn away from everything around you and concentrate solely on the words and don't question God, if you question he'll turn you away thats the first lesson.. you must believe from the end of your last hair to the end of your last toe.. not doubt.. no fear.. be humble ask forgiveness and love from Jesus if you do wrong. Treat God like a king.. you tell him he's handsome and he'll blow you off as being but a boy...

Pray the Lords prayer he knows what you seek, don't beg on him for knowledge..

If i cant find no one to study to practice the principals perhaps all knowledge is lost..


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 14, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Is it not time?
> 
> How long do i wait if you want i'll wait>? and give you more time
> 
> What do you want? more time or More money?





1222DANO said:


> i need time to prepare, you choose.. When




...Scared a little.......


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 14, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> It's called flight of ideas.  Look it up.  Honestly there's no point in anyone responding at this point other than out of sheer cruelty.



Where's the "ordered universe"?  Where's God?  Dano can play on my team anytime.  I get him.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 14, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Did you not see the world God created?
> 
> Was it not Good?
> 
> ...



I could use a little gold right now.....


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 14, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> It's called flight of ideas.  Look it up.



I did, and I think you're right.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 15, 2013)

Holy smokes i'm not crazy i had the flu i slept for two days... wanna hear colors i'll give this stuff to you...


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 15, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Holy smokes i'm not crazy i had the flu i slept for two days... wanna hear colors i'll give this stuff to you...


Doesn't much matter if you actually are "crazy" or not. You would be still a human being worthy of conversation. Post what you want. If people want to reply to it they will.


----------

